

Entrepreneur crowdsources decision to go to Harvard Business School or not - tq41
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/08/08/successful-entrepreneur-crowdsourcing-his-decision-to-go-to-harvard-business-school-you-can-vote/

======
dbuizert
More importantly: Entrepreneur receives data from people voting.

You are signing up with Facebook Connect in order to vote. Which means he will
receive more data to add to his companies database. I think this kid is to
smart of HBS! He is outplaying everyone who is voting and not realizing that
they are providing him datasets.

------
a5seo
Genius twofer campaign... #1 the landing page from his press release
(shouldigotoharvard.com) 301 redirects to collegebuddy.com, so that ensures
all the high authority media links boost collegebuddy.com (which hasn't even
been released yet... any bets it will be .edu leadgen?), and #2 to vote, you
have to install the BookRenter facebook app, so that surely helps their
Facebook marketing (you can also post to Twitter (gee thanks), or auth to
Gmail and give access to your contacts (um, no)).

------
wccrawford
He's not 'crowdsourcing' his decision. Their final tally is not binding on
him, and it doesn't have any immediate effect. Instead, he's simply asking for
opinions.

I think it makes for interesting data, but let's call it what it is.

